# Lo mío / My cup of tea / Mon truc



## Hartzo

Hola,

Com traduir al català "This is not my cup of tea", "Ce n'est pas mon truc", "No me va/no es lo mío"?

Moltes gràcies


----------



## Dymn

Jo sempre ho he dit _Això no és *lo meu_ però és clar, el _lo_ no està acceptat. Les alternatives pel _lo_ davant d'adjectiu o determinant són _el_ i _allò_, però cap de les dues em sona natural en aquesta situació.


----------



## latomatavermella

*anar*

*10* _3 intr._ [LC] Escaure. _Aquest vestit no li va, no li va bé, li va malament. No et va, fer aquests posats.

_"Això no em va" és correcte. Amb tot, si es vol fer servir una expressió més genuïna, hom pot emprar el verb escaure, tal com surt a l'entrada que he escrit, és a dir, "Això no m'escau".


----------



## Lotusarah

Penso que es podria traduir senzillament per "No m'agrada" o "No és del meu gust".


----------



## Francelho

Jo diria "*Això no és per (a) mi*".


----------



## germanbz

En cas de roba per València s'utilitza prou "parar". "Açò no em _para _bé a mi". D'una manera mès genèrica es habitual sentir coses com: "això no es del meu estil". "jo no em veig amb això".


----------



## Elessar

Jo diria _*Això no va amb mi*_

I si parle d'algú altre, també diria *Això no et prova*


----------



## ACQM

"Escaure" també és un verb interessant "Això no m'escau", pot ser desde "aquest vestit no m'escau gens" a "La feina cara al públic no li escau gaire, ell és més d'oficina".


----------



## Penyafort

This type of music is not my cup of tea.
Ce genre de musique n'est pas mon truc.
Este tipo de música no me va.
Aquest tipus de música *no em fa el pes*.


----------



## Francelho

Penyafort said:


> This type of music is not my cup of tea.
> Ce genre de musique n'est pas mon truc.
> Este tipo de música no me va.
> Aquest tipus de música *no em fa el pes*.



Molt bona aquesta expressió! Potser equival més aviat a dir "_No m'acaba de convèncer_", però fa el pes!


----------



## Hartzo

Gràcies a tothom.

I moltes gràcies, Penyafort, no conocia aquesta expressió!


----------



## aireigi

Segons el diccionari, "lo mío / my cup of tea / mon truc" seria:

*"el meu fort" *o* "la meva especialitat*"

el meu fort és el tennis / la meva especialitat és el tennis.


----------



## viscaelpaviscaelvi

_Això no fa per mi_ és una altra solució, en funció del context. 
(Però ara em queda el dubte de si hem de dir _per mi_ o  _per a mi_. Què m'hi podeu ajudar? ;-) )


----------

